# Hospital prescribed Nortriptyline



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

HiI am on 30mg Mirtazapine for anxiety and depression, have been on the 30mg dose for about 5 weeks now and was begining to feel a little better. Ive been in hospital for tests for IBS-D and the doctor there has given me 20mg Nortriptyline to help with the IBS-D, since ive been taking them (3 days) i have my anxiety and panicky and shaky symptons back again, is this the Nortriptyline getting into the system, i thought as i was on mirtazapine already i would not get introductory symptoms from the Nortriptyline, but perhaps it works on the body a different way, any body any ideas as i feel awful.


----------

